# Walthers - Merchant's Row IV Question



## Necrosaro420 (Apr 11, 2010)

Does anyone happen to know the colors that are used on the image for Walther's Merchant's Row? I'm new to this, and really like those colors on the brick and was looking to get them, just not sure roughly which to get. Thanks!


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

I have the kit on my layout. I suffer an acute lack of ability in painting plastic kits. I found a video showing how to do it but they mask the windows and the trim,, much to much for me so I just painted each structure a different color and did my best on the trim.

Love the kit and makes a great scene for the downtown. Here is a pic of the downtown at sunset.

Good luck,

DT


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I had the pleasure of building Merchant Row I, II, and III. While I thought the colors on the box looked good, I was more interested in creating my own so I chose them accordingly.
Now, that being said, if you REALLY want to match them as close as possible simply take the box to the Home Depot paint department and ask them to match the colors via their computerized scanner. They can fix you up with small jars of flat latex paint in those exact colors for around $3.00 per jar.
If you want to spray it on then buy the little DIY spray bottle and cylinder kit that you'll find near the cans of spray paint. They're easy to use and produce great results.
I've also taken my own paint to the local auto painters supply store where they will create a 12 or 14 oz. spray bomb with your paint inside for a reasonable price.
Good luck,
Bob


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Tom 

I'd bet you could go to the Walmart or any craft section and buy several
bottles (97 cents each) of various colotr shades near what you want. Then
using small dabs mix and mix and you'll come out with a match. Be sure
to get white and also a dark verision of the color. That way you can
either lighrten or darken your mix.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

No, but really, if you select a range of acrylic paints with a good color palette to choose from (Vallejo, for example has 220ish shades in their Model Color line), you will be able to find something very close.


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

If I was building it I'd just use 3 different brands of red primer. Rust-Oleum for the first one on the left. Krylon for the middle one. Ace Hardware brand for the one on the right. All 3 are different shades of brick looking red.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I've built the first three Merchant's Row offerings and, trust me, I used LOTS of both red and gray primers. 
Dave is spot on and, as a bonus, they dry quick and to a nice flat finish. 
Keep it simple stupid.....(KISS)
Bob


----------



## Dr Bob (Dec 31, 2013)

I have been painting several brick buildings lately and I am still using Polly S paints. Just looking at the photo, left to right the colors look like box car red, rust and mud.

Dr Bob


----------

